# 120 gallon Piranha tank., enjoy



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the piece of wood!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its actually many pieces of wood, those are just twisted maple roots out of the creek, in different stages of sinking haha

they look cool but they take a while to become fully water logged.

most likely in a month or so they will sink on there, own they have been sitting in storage sine i last used them.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set up, i like the driftwood piece.


----------



## blackdice (Sep 27, 2012)

nice!!!! Which breed are they? and is it possible to add something else in there other than piranha?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

You should not feed the RBPs for a few days, then go get a mouse or rat from the pet store 

Film it, people are sadists, they LOVE watching the carnage that ensues


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

They are just red bellied piranha, and as far as tank mates are concerned the only thing that can go in there are more piranha and fish that are to be eaten, maybe a big common pleco but thats about it.

i very very temporarily house 3 12 inch oscars in the same tank thinking there size would intimidate the piranha into not eating them , but within a 12 hour time frame the oscars were already getting beat up badly, fortunately I got the oscars there own tank set up and got them in there and out of piranha land.

I have read that you can keep large shoals of smaller tetras with piranha because the effort to eat them out weighs the work to catch them, however I would imagine should the tetras make a wrong turn they would become lunch so it seems like a matter of time before something eats them.

another thing with red bellied piranha the more there are the more violent they become while eating so you have to watch that everyone is eating enough so they dont tear each other up at chow time. 

there are some neat things about them and there are some downsides, the piranha themselves look very pretty, big shiny silver fish, there social structure is neat to watch 
obviouslly watching them eat is pretty cool

downsides are the lack of tankmates for sure, and the fact the are kinda spazzy are my 2 major turn offs


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't even put a common plec in with RBP's, although the Vancouver Aquarium actually has some in their huge RBP display tank where they have enough room to hide out. They have some of the biggest damn red belly piranha I ever saw...I don't envy the person who has to clean THAT tank! 

They are definitely skittish...you really have to "piranha-proof" the tank to avoid the dumb things hurting themselves.

I love RBP's, and if we had the room for another huge tank, I'd consider setting up a tank like yours with a shoal of them. Very cool! What do you feed them?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Elle I am feeding them prawns and tilapia filets, and they are eating hikari sinking cichlid pellets as well, Im going to avoid feeding them live stuff unless it is a treat, i dont have anyting that i want to feed to them at the moment i may look into breeding something for them as feed, but i want to avoid using convicts .. its actually poor timing because i finally have a use for those 3000 plus devil fry i had lol
.


I have had piranha in the past and they were nothing like these guys , these guys while they are a little flighty there are always down to eat, and they only really spook when one of my kids comes flying toward the tank or i approach quickly to just toss in some food , but they quickly change from flight to eat as soon as it is in the water..

I never really wanted piranha again but these guys are getting large enough that they have my attention, there is a guy in vic who is looking to rehome 4 slightly larger than mine so i think im gonna pick them up too.. I think one of the keys to keeping these guys is having the numbers, 

I dunno elle get a big tank ready to go , i'll grow these guys out and when your ready you take em ,lol drew will be pumped haha


----------

